# Cabelas Toys Have Arrived, Time To Play



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 13, 2012)

So,I just got all my toys from Cabelas, now it's time to start playing.    :yahoo:

The list includes

 Jerky Cutting Board (1/4" & 3/8") with Knife and seasoning
 Pro Series 10 Tray Digital Dehydrator
 Heavy Duty Food Slicer/Scale Combo Pack
 FoodSavor Vacuum Sealer
 1/2 hp Commercial Grade Electric Grinder

Now all's I need to do Is learn how to use It all....(hint,hint)  :biggrin:


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 13, 2012)

NICE

Now whatcha waiting fer.


----------



## big dee (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like a good start. Gotta love Cabela's.


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like you did something right!!!!! All you need is some meat now......


----------



## venture (Feb 13, 2012)

There went the toy budget?

Now let's see those little suckers in action!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks y'all,...  actually it wasn't any money out of my pocket..  my place of employment has a safety reward program where if everything goes right we get a total of $1000 a year to spend at Cabelas or Sears... We got $575 for 2011...  there were a couple of ooops during the year...LOL...  This year they changed it up and are gonna give us pre-paid Visa cards to spend where ever we want...


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats on all the new toys


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice Keith!


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Thanks y'all,... actually it wasn't any money out of my pocket.. my place of employment has a safety reward program where if everything goes right we get a total of $1000 a year to spend at Cabelas or Sears... We got $575 for 2011... there were a couple of ooops during the year...LOL... This year they changed it up and are gonna give us pre-paid Visa cards to spend where ever we want...


Do you need any workers??? a safety bonus like that, man that nice !!!! My old boss just said, you better be glad I don't fire you for getting hurt !!!!! Now get back to work !!!!


----------



## gotarace (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow that is a nice way to spend your bonus...looks like your geared up for some great jerky and sausage making!!!! Now all you have to do is get them all dirty and share the results with us!!! Congrats on the new toys!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice toys! Can't wait to see what you decide to make first!

Hubby's work used to do the same thing with their safety rewards program until this year and they just did away with it!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 14, 2012)

Whatcha going to make 1st?   Huh huh come on now.


----------



## roller (Feb 14, 2012)

Home run man...No excuse now...Good stuff !!!!   I used to have a Ox Yoke like that...sold it for 500$...


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 14, 2012)

that is some money well spent....sweet
:sausage:


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 14, 2012)

Now that's a lot of toys for one haul. Lucky!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 14, 2012)

nepas said:


> Whatcha going to make 1st?   Huh huh come on now.
> 
> :sausage:



Welp...  I guess I'm gonna do some jerky with the mix that came with the cutting board. I still have to find a place locally to get some cure for sausage and bacon. I'm just not one to buy off the internet..  i don't trust putting my visa card on the net. 


  thanks everybody..  any ideas for easy first time things will be appreciated...   I've been reading and reading about cures and just get more confused the more I read...


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 14, 2012)

Start with fresh sausage so you don't have to worry about cures yet.


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 14, 2012)

Really nice stuff, let the qview begin!


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 14, 2012)

Now is the hard part.........trying to figure out what to make first...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Good luck............


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2012)

Great haul Keith, your going to be busy for a while!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 13, 2012)

So,I just got all my toys from Cabelas, now it's time to start playing.    :yahoo:

The list includes

 Jerky Cutting Board (1/4" & 3/8") with Knife and seasoning
 Pro Series 10 Tray Digital Dehydrator
 Heavy Duty Food Slicer/Scale Combo Pack
 FoodSavor Vacuum Sealer
 1/2 hp Commercial Grade Electric Grinder

Now all's I need to do Is learn how to use It all....(hint,hint)  :biggrin:


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 13, 2012)

NICE

Now whatcha waiting fer.


----------



## big dee (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like a good start. Gotta love Cabela's.


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like you did something right!!!!! All you need is some meat now......


----------



## venture (Feb 13, 2012)

There went the toy budget?

Now let's see those little suckers in action!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks y'all,...  actually it wasn't any money out of my pocket..  my place of employment has a safety reward program where if everything goes right we get a total of $1000 a year to spend at Cabelas or Sears... We got $575 for 2011...  there were a couple of ooops during the year...LOL...  This year they changed it up and are gonna give us pre-paid Visa cards to spend where ever we want...


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats on all the new toys


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice Keith!


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Thanks y'all,... actually it wasn't any money out of my pocket.. my place of employment has a safety reward program where if everything goes right we get a total of $1000 a year to spend at Cabelas or Sears... We got $575 for 2011... there were a couple of ooops during the year...LOL... This year they changed it up and are gonna give us pre-paid Visa cards to spend where ever we want...


Do you need any workers??? a safety bonus like that, man that nice !!!! My old boss just said, you better be glad I don't fire you for getting hurt !!!!! Now get back to work !!!!


----------



## gotarace (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow that is a nice way to spend your bonus...looks like your geared up for some great jerky and sausage making!!!! Now all you have to do is get them all dirty and share the results with us!!! Congrats on the new toys!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice toys! Can't wait to see what you decide to make first!

Hubby's work used to do the same thing with their safety rewards program until this year and they just did away with it!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 14, 2012)

Whatcha going to make 1st?   Huh huh come on now.


----------



## roller (Feb 14, 2012)

Home run man...No excuse now...Good stuff !!!!   I used to have a Ox Yoke like that...sold it for 500$...


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 14, 2012)

that is some money well spent....sweet
:sausage:


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 14, 2012)

Now that's a lot of toys for one haul. Lucky!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 14, 2012)

nepas said:


> Whatcha going to make 1st?   Huh huh come on now.
> 
> :sausage:



Welp...  I guess I'm gonna do some jerky with the mix that came with the cutting board. I still have to find a place locally to get some cure for sausage and bacon. I'm just not one to buy off the internet..  i don't trust putting my visa card on the net. 


  thanks everybody..  any ideas for easy first time things will be appreciated...   I've been reading and reading about cures and just get more confused the more I read...


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 14, 2012)

Start with fresh sausage so you don't have to worry about cures yet.


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 14, 2012)

Really nice stuff, let the qview begin!


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 14, 2012)

Now is the hard part.........trying to figure out what to make first...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Good luck............


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2012)

Great haul Keith, your going to be busy for a while!


----------

